# Rhinestones by hand- from craft store?



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey, just wondering how the rhinestones from the craft store work. It says they r for shirts and stuff. I guess u set them with an iron? Do they last long? I just wanted to use a few. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh yeah, if u do set them with an iron, how do u avoid from the screen printed ink getting hot or touched?


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I have used the ones from Walmart when I first started. Those worked really well but are a lot more expensive than buying in bulk and you don't get a lot of choices of colors and sizes. Michaels does sell the Swaroski stones, but they are even more expensive but are really nice to try. As far as not ironing the vinyl or screen printing, try using some parchment paper from the grocery store over the design. In a restaurant supply house you may be able to find the teflon sheets (that is what we cover our designs with). Just remember with the household iron you need to use even and constant pressure.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Those Swarovski stones in Michaels say made in China on the back and we all no that ain't so.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

taricp35 said:


> Those Swarovski stones in Michaels say made in China on the back and we all no that ain't so.


Wow, I never read the package to see that. I do know they are pretty. Prettier than some others that I have seen other places, but they are expensive. So unless you are just doing something small I wouldn't spend that kind of money on them.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

taricp35 said:


> Those Swarovski stones in Michaels say made in China on the back and we all no that ain't so.


That may or may not be true. At a tradeshow last year a vendor told me that Swarovski sold the name to a China manufacturer. Don't have any idea if that is true but might be for some of the products produced (such as for crafts stores).


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

So is there any special kind to buy that will stick to the shirt? Like, what should the package say?


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

lizziemaxine said:


> That may or may not be true. At a tradeshow last year a vendor told me that Swarovski sold the name to a China manufacturer. Don't have any idea if that is true but might be for some of the products produced (such as for crafts stores).


I doubt that is true that they sold their name to a Chinese manufacturer. Swarovski has remained a privately owned family business since its inception and the Factory is still in Wattens, Austria.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

veedub3 said:


> I doubt that is true that they sold their name to a Chinese manufacturer. Swarovski has remained a privately owned family business since its inception and the Factory is still in Wattens, Austria.


I kind of figured that vendor that told me the name had been sold was just trying to get me to buy from him by telling that.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

lizziemaxine said:


> That may or may not be true. At a tradeshow last year a vendor told me that Swarovski sold the name to a China manufacturer. Don't have any idea if that is true but might be for some of the products produced (such as for crafts stores).


I think he was pulling your leg. Although I have heard that they have factories in other places, one thing they did not do was sell the name to a Chinese Manufacturer. They choose not to go public so that they could maintain the luxury brand that they developed over the years. No way they would give that up.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

kc6789 said:


> So is there any special kind to buy that will stick to the shirt? Like, what should the package say?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


I would definitely look to make sure they are hot fix and not self adhesive.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

taricp35 said:


> I think he was pulling your leg. Although I have heard that they have factories in other places, one thing they did not do was sell the name to a Chinese Manufacturer. They choose not to go public so that they could maintain the luxury brand that they developed over the years. No way they would give that up.


No, he wasn't pulling my leg. He was very serious and trying to convince me to buy from him. He told me he owned his own factory in China or Korea (I don't remember which ) and that he had better quality than anyone else. I wasn't impressed with what he had to offer.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

You definitely want to get HOT FIX RHINESTONES. These have the glue on the back and will set with heat. If this is a one time thing, then the iron should work, but your design will not likely last very long. I would go ahead and buy the $20 heat fix wand that you can also find in the store right there with the hot fix stones. This will enable you to make sure you heat the stone sufficiently so that the glue will last longer.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I had used the ones in joanne fabrics years ago and they held up fine, they are just spendy .


----------

